# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ PANASONIC DMR EH57

## pliktras

Γεια σας....Θα ήθελα να μάθω εαν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό laser για το dvd recorder που αναφέρω παραπάνω.....Αν μπορώ να βρω πόσο περίπου κοστίζει.....

----------


## xrhstos1978

Ναι, υπάρχει και εχει 350+ ευροπουλα

----------


## navar

> Ναι, υπάρχει και εχει 350+ ευροπουλα


 τα €€€ δεν είναι στραγάλια !

----------


## pliktras

ΠΟΠΟ πολλά λεφτά ρε παιδιά.......Δεν υπάρχει απο εξωτερικό πιο φτηνά ε;;;;

----------


## aktis

με 150 ευρω ειχα παρει εγω δωρο για τον αδερφο μου αντιστοιχο panasonic απο to πλαισιο stock  , ισως και με 250ρι  δισκο ..., καινούριο είχε καμμια 200ρια θυμαμαι . Απλώς ελεγε δεν ηταν συμβατο με ολα τα δισκακια ( δεν εγραφε + RW )   και καποιος που δεν το προσεξε το γυρισε πισω για αλλαγη ...

----------

